# Video Review: PSE EVO NXT 33



## Nick0041 (Oct 22, 2019)

I would really like to shoot this bow. Just hard to find a shop that has a left handed one.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Nick0041 said:


> I would really like to shoot this bow. Just hard to find a shop that has a left handed one.


Obviiously it isn't ideal but I've found I can at least get a feel for bow by shooting the right handed version. This doesn't work with the Hoyt Tec risers. Hence why I haven't owned a Hoyt since they created the Tec riser. I'd like to shoot this bow too. I saw them at Lancaster Archery but there was a 2.5 hour wait so declined.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

Great review, it is a sweet rig. 
I special ordered one with SE cams and shooting the same weight arrow, same poundage, it is only 2 fps slower than my Revolt-X in the performance setting.


----------



## Full-Draw-Ninja (Sep 22, 2020)

V-TRAIN said:


> Great review, it is a sweet rig.
> I special ordered one with SE cams and shooting the same weight arrow, same poundage, it is only 2 fps slower than my Revolt-X in the performance setting.


why SE cam's please elaborate why speed ? feel ? thanks


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

Full-Draw-Ninja said:


> why SE cam's please elaborate why speed ? feel ? thanks


yea, I have a short draw length (27.5") and need all the help I can get.
I really don't see much difference in feel stiffness wise between the SE and EC cam at my draw length.
Some say it feels stiffer, but I really can't tell any difference b/w the 2, but I think a lot of that has to do what your draw length is.
I have shot my NXT 33 with SE cams back to back a bunch with my Evolve 35 with EC cams.

I shot them the other day thru my chrono, my Evolve 35 is at 72# and NXT 33 is at 75#, the Evolve 35 was 2 fps faster with the same arrow.
Considering that the 35 has a 6.5" brace and the NXT 33 has 7", it is pretty much a wash. 
I really love the NXT 33 with SE cams and the Bowtech Revolt-X, they are both great bows, with ideal specs.


----------



## Full-Draw-Ninja (Sep 22, 2020)

V-TRAIN said:


> yea, I have a short draw length (27.5") and need all the help I can get.
> I really don't see much difference in feel stiffness wise between the SE and EC cam at my draw length.
> Some say it feels stiffer, but I really can't tell any difference b/w the 2, but I think a lot of that has to do what your draw length is.
> I have shot my NXT 33 with SE cams back to back a bunch with my Evolve 35 with EC cams.
> ...


thanks so much for your time ...


----------



## JoeVanNoy (Oct 15, 2020)

I hunted with the Evo NXT 33 this year. Felt like it's an underrated bow! It's 60# limbs, I'm thinking about shooting spots with it this winter. I'm new to PSE. I struggled with the grip. I ended up with no rubber and grip tape, I am holding it with a higher wrist and it's hard for me to ignore the finger groove, but I do better without it. Also struggled with the holding weight. I think less letoff
would help me. I like some holding weight. Also, I almost have to push the string to let down and then it jerks ya. 
All that said, when I'm on with it, I'm breaking nocks at 50 yds.


----------

